# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zuidwijk (Utrecht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zuidwijk

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Bosboomstraat, Utrecht

Adres: Bosboomstraat 3, Utrecht

Website: www.hapbosboomstraat.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zuidwijk*

----------

